# January 2005 2ww Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New list for you......

Snagglepat 30 Dec
Emma S 30 Dec 
Dotty 30 Dec  
Megan10 30 Dec
Rachel. 31 Dec
Clare25 1 Jan
HelenLo 9 Jan  
lisaloo
JED 9 Jan
EmmaK 19 Jan 
Marielou 20 Jan 
B.B.Blue 20 Jan 
littleJen 21 Jan 
Janicel 
MrsG 25 Jan 
debbiea 25 Jan
thinkpositive 26 Jan  
Abner 26 Jan 
jih 26 Jan
Andrea1974 26 Jan  
kiwikaz 28 Jan
Wizz 28 Jan
Stockportsun 28 Jan
sussexgirl
joana 
eddie 30 Jan
Danu 30 Jan
kezzer 30 Jan
don-don 31 Jan
helen72 31 Jan
LouKIZ 2 Feb
ZoeP 3 Feb
sher 3 Feb
emma jayne
FLH 4 Feb
jasper 4 Feb
KatieJ 4 Feb
looblyloo 4 Feb
lou be
Choccolatti 5 Feb
Scunnygirl 7 Feb
jubjub 7 Feb
Natash

Love, luck and babydust to all 

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi there

Emmak so sorry to hear of your   This is so hard.

I'm fortunate that my clinic does a blood test so I'll test on day 11, a week tommorrow, so at that moment i'm hoping I won't need the   cos it'll be too early to test.

I'm with you all on the symptoms sore (.)(.)s, wind, bloated, spots & moody (just like PMT really  ) and  . I took a sickie yesterday, attended a worshop/training day today & feel absolutely knackered & back at work proper tomorrow. No-one said anything about day 5    which is Thursday, am now feeling a bit   

Fingers crossed for the testers this week. It's gonna be a long, long wait for the rest of us.......


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi

Can I be thick for a minute? What does the BF stand for in BFN and BFP? I can guess what the N & P stand for.
Ta
Louise xx


----------



## Abner (Dec 14, 2004)

Louise - BF stands for Big Fat 

I test on the 26th and the waiting is so hard to deal with.  Every symptom I have I wonder - can it be because I am pregnant.


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Hope everyone's doing OK today. Thanks for all the   warnings, but fortunately I only had one pee-stick in the house and I'm not  going to buy any more, it's just too scary ! Still hanging in here, 2 days to go but it seems like an infinity! Ah well. Can't be too optimistic as I can't really say I've got any pg symptoms at all - (.)(.) bigger but not painful, no af pains, just some ovarian pain bizarrely, and occasional back twinges. No spots either this time, whereas last time the concealer was plastered on!
jih ~ lucky you testing on day 11    actually that should be 1.5ww for you shouldn't it 
Abner ~ what symptoms have you got?
Love and   to all
Jen


----------



## eddie (Aug 24, 2004)

Any tips for keeping ourselves distracted during these next two weeks folks cos otherwise I might go batty  I think my test date is around the 30th


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello 2ww Ladies
I would like to join you, if that's alright! We had ET this morning with two embies, Heidi and Peter from the Alps! I'm very happy that I've made it so far and hope, of course, for the best.

Littlejen and BBBlue, I see you're testing soon! All the best and fingers crossed! 

Just realized that my dh is hovering. I told him this morning before ET, that we need to clean the house a bit, otherwise, the embies won't feel comfortable. He then said, they don't have eyes yet, so that should be no problem. However, he obviously has changed his mind!    
Right, I gonna lay down on the sofa now.

Love, Danu xxx


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Well girls I'm sorry to report it's all over for me .  has started singing . I'm not sure it's sunk in yet, in fact I don't think I want it to sink in as it's a bit painful! I'm hoping we'll be able to try again but age is not on my side (nearly 40) but then again we're not ready to admit defeat yet in our quest to be a mummy and daddy. We have several options to explore as to where to go from here, just hope one of them is ok.
I hope you all have better luck, I'll be thinking of you 
Love
Jen


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone testing this month  - I like to keep an eye on the posts as I know how you all feel and it gives me such a good feeling to see the bfps - there is hope for everyone! 

Eddie - no tips I'm afraid - just lots of knicker checking, twinge analyzing and praying!!   Although, I was lucky as had blast transfer so only had to wait 10 days after ET to test (and even then did it two days early     - but I don't recommend this at all - line was so faint I thought I'd imagined it then spent nearly all my wages on pee sticks for the next 2 days!!!)

Anyway - good luck again to everyone - may all your dreams come true
    

Love Churchill
xxxxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

So sorry Little Jen - thinking of you

Fee xxx


----------



## Crommers (Aug 26, 2004)

mee too Jen, was writing my post when you posted so looks like I didn't respond to you.  Thoughts are with you, please don't give up hope
x


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear Jen

what can i say   so sorry it hasn't happened for you yet 
my thoughts are with you and d/h at this sad time   
                                                          love Lesley homer and Marge xxxxxx


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

dear jen 
really really sorry to hear that the wicked witch has arrived. Hugs. 
wizz


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

A special   for you! Thats you, Marielou and me in a space of a week!! Thought 2005 was going to be our year! It'll happen later in year now for us!

Really know how your feeling, went to clinic today for proper test, they still have to test even if you have   don't they!!

Good luck to the rest of you! We need to see some   for 2005!!





Love Emmak


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear littleJen
I'm very sorry about your BFN. Sending you lots of     and it's good to hear that you're not giving up!!!
Love, Danu xxx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Jen,

      
I don't know what to say apart from I am so so sorry and I'm here if you need anything.

Love
dotty xxx


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Dear Jen

I'm really sorry about your BFN. It's so unfair! Hang on in there. We are all thinking of you.  

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Dear Jen
  What more can I say? It's so sad & it's our worst nightmare. This is such a hard process to go through, it's just a roller coater of emotions from day to day
Lots of    

For anyone looking to take their minds off this whole   I'd recommend the quiz in the chatroom Wed nights.

  We need some positive Olwen mantras.


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

To dearest Jen

Big hugs for you and your DH  
I'm so very very sorry to hear of your loss. 

Love Karen x


----------



## littleJen (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you so much all of you for your really lovely messages    You are all lovely, it means so much to have your support .
DH and I are doing OK, we had a good chat about what to do next and we're not giving up!
My clinic were also good - Emma you are right it's amazing they still like you to go in and test!, but they volunteered to discuss future treatment options on Friday which is good of them, it will be good to have a plan in place! So it's onward and upward (or something like that!)
Anyway, I'll be keeping an eye on all you testers next week   . Keep positive . The law of averages is with you surely, along with all my love and good wishes and crossed fingers and toes!

Thanks again
Jen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jen ~ ever so sorry to hear your news,

Many hugs to you and DH,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

That sounds really positive......loads of luck for Friday


----------



## BBBlue (Jan 16, 2005)

Just called hospital, blood test confirmed my -ve pee test.  End of story for me too...taking it better than the other times though.  

Looking forward to 3rd fresh IVF at the soonest.  Will be seeing doc and thinking of suggesting to transfer after blastocyst stage.  Anyone has any idea how to enhance the chance of implantation?  I read somewhere in this forum that we can have some jabs to enhance the chance?  What kind of jab?

Having gone through 4 failure, I am not looking back now. To all those BFN, think of someone here who is TTC for 8 years, had several failed IUIs, 2 failed fresh ET, 2 failed FET...unexplained fertility...you might feel better...  

All the best to the other ladies in WW...


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi B.B.Blue ... sending you a big  
So sorry that it hasn't worked for you.

Karen x  

PS:  sorry, can't help with implantation issue.


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello B.B.Blue

I'm really sorry about your news. You've got a fantastic outlook on things. With a positive attitude like yours, you will get there!

Thinking of you
Louise xx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

just want to send big hugs to all the girls who've had bad news this time , take care of yourselves.

to the girls still waiting hope your dreams come true  

mrs stockportsun , got everything crossed for you hang on in there girl , you've got past the halfway and beond  tonnes of luck

love caron xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi everyone can i join you all in this such stressfull time? went for et today so here goes to a long next 2 weeks!!!
emma jayne xxxx


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello Emma Jayne

Good luck with the 2ww. I'm on day 4 of a 16 day wait, so I'm there with you.

How are you feeling after the ET? Stay positive, relax as much as possible and watch loads of trash tv.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

BBBlue....so sorry hun, big hugs and loads of luck for when you go again. Take care 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

HI all, really sorry jen (hugs) there are not enough words babe.
Hi Danu we are on identical cycle had ec/et on same dates do my test 31st (everything crossed) I was that sure i was keeping the embies in (2 of out of 6) they could'nt get clamp out during et ! DH will never let me live it down .
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE XXXXXXXX...


----------



## Abner (Dec 14, 2004)

little jen and bbblue I am sorry to hear about your bfn  

My test date will be on January 26th, but I don't think I am pregnant.
Does anyone else experience brown spotting?  I usually get it 3 dpo and it lasts until af.  This cycle (second month on Clomid - dosage 100mg) it happened 7 dpo.  At least it is an improvement.


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Abner,

I've just had a BFN!

My period started on 12dpt! Thought i was going to make it to test day!

When i phoned my clinic worrying they said that if its just brown and only spotting the outlooks good! If it's bright red with cramps not looking good! Implantation normally occurs about 7dpt rather then the 12dpt i had!

Fingers crossed it's a   for you! We haven't started 2005 off very well yet!!




Emmak


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

so sorry on the negatives - Jen, bbblue and EmmaK  

Please can you add me to your list...I had ET on 20/1 and testing on 3/2 
Oh well I had better get my precious cargo in bed...they shouldn't really be having such a late night.

Take care all and lots of           vibes

ZoeP


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Jen, bbblue and Emmak, really sorry to hear about your bfns  

Do you guys mind if I join you. I am due to test on 25 January after FET on 12 Jan. Only five days to go but I am going nuts  Had planned to take to 2ww off work but got so frustrated after a few days at home I had to go back ealry.

Have had spotting for the past couple of days and mild af pains today so my optimism is rapidly fading. 

Sending lots of      to everyone.

Love Debbie


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

how is everyone coping?

debbiea  i know what you mean about going nuts   welcome   you have done really well only 4 more days to go keep   Ive been having AF pains pretty bad the last 2 days as well I'm 8dpt.its seems to get worse after Ive put a cyclogest in ?

 zoep  glad to see you over here another snowflake    
Abner  about the brown spotting old blood is good hun keep   not long now

don don  and danu hello how are you both feeling?

loukiz  emma jayne   
kiwikaz  any symptoms yet? i had backache and af cramps the last couple of days and lots of wind   felt a lot better after drinking extra water on top of the 2 litres already    these   cyclogest pessaries have a lot to answer for .
hope everyone else is doing ok? 

Caron  thanks chuck for checking up on me   it will be your turn soon  
                                                                           love from Lesley homer and Marge


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi gang

really really sorry to hear about the negatives..  Emma K & BBBlue big big hugs

lesley/stockportsun - i've also been getting quite crampy this time but usually  after i move about much... haven't noticed it coinciding with cyclogest - though i seem to loose most of it (cyclogest) the next morning when i use the loo! also VERY windy! just as well i'm not at work this week!!! sorry bit TMI there!!! have to start drinking more!

take care gang
wizz


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Wizz ... I seem to loose most of my cyclogest the next morning. Can that be right? Unless it does its work when your asleep so it doesn't matter. I might phone the clinic and ask a nurse.

Lesley/Stockportsun ... Should we be drinking 2 litres of water everyday? I thought it was only on the day of ET. Will you let me know? I'll go and down 2 litres right now!

Hi Debbie ... Hopefully the spotting was from implantation. I've had cramps since EC. Don't know whats going on there. They've got better each day though. Try not to worry, your body isn't going through a normal cycle, so the cramps could be caused by all sorts. Fingers crossed for Tuesday X

Hi ZoeP ... Your test is the day after mine (even though ET was the 17th ... my clinic is so cruel!) How are you feeling today?

Hope your all doing well and keeping yourselves busy!

Take care all of you!
Louisexxx


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi ladies  

Just a quickie ... I phoned up my clinic about the cyclogest and she said that it is absorbed after 30-60 minutes and what is coming out is the vegetable fat .... sounds really gross .... but nothing to worry about.

I had to ask because I needed to go to the loo 2 1/2 hours after I had taken (? don't klnow if thats the right word  ) one .... and no matter how hard i tried to wait I couldn't ... sorry ... tmi .. 

I'm starting to struggle now ... today is the half way mark and my (.)(.) are sooooo sore and HUGE ... it even hurts to have a shower (although, we do have a power shower ).  

But I keep telling myself ... don't read too much into it ... its the cyclogest.  I searched for it on the web and breast changes are one of the side effects.  Plus all the drugs we have taken ... our poor bodies don't know if they are coming or going.

Hope every one has a fab,   , weekend.

Love Karen x


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello Ladies

BBBlue: I'm very sorry about your BFN. It's great, that you have hope and look ahead for a next tx. All the best for that. 

Dondon: Just make sure, you let them out in 9 months time  .

ZoeP: I couldn't sleep after ET either! Good luck for the coming time!!

Debbiea and Abner: I'm just feeling very low as well today, don't think that there is any hope for me being a mum soon (or ever). But we have to keep our spirits lifted:
       

Kiwikaz: Good luck for the other half of your wait!

Loukiz: my clinic never said anything about drinking more water, but I guess 2lt are the daily recommended amount for everybody anyway.

Wizz, Stockport , emmajayne, jih and everybody else: 
  

I am feeling quite low today, but DH is here as well, looking after me. Just had a good old cry, as I am convinced today, that it is not going to work. Hope, tomorrow will be better. 
*Question*: is there anybody else, who only had to take additional HCG before and after ET. I'm not having cyclogest.

Love, Danu xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me joining you for the 2ww. I haven't had a chance to read all the posts but I will do tomorrow. I had ET today and will do a pg test on 4th February (I am tired of waiting already!)

We transfered 2 grade one embies and already I am agonising about if it will work or not.

I am going back to bed to rest but I am sure I will speak to you soon

FLH x

PS - Hello to any snowflakes on the board.


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Dear FLh
Just a quick note to welcome you!!!! So it's worked out perfectly, 
  
Love, Danu xxx


----------



## kezzer (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all

I have been addicted to reading this board for the last week and thought it was about time i said hello to everyone "hello."

We had et last Sunday 16th, 2 grade 1-2 embies.  I have therefore been a lady in waiting for 5 days.........feels like an eternity!  We test on the 30th..........9 days and counting.

Good luck to everyone still on their 2ww, congratulations to all the bfp, love and lots of hugs to all of the bfn.

Kezza XX


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all

I too had my transfere today like you flh i had two grade one embies put back in and i test on the 4th Feb as well, it was a shame that our other six embies were not good enough for freezing  but we only need one!! trying to stay positive  

char xx

hi snowies


----------



## alimar (Nov 5, 2004)

just to say GOOD LUCK TO ALL SNOWIES AND OTHERS ON THEIR 2WW.

HOPE TO BE JOINING YOU SOON.
E/C IS MONDAY, E/T IS WED

LOVE ALIMAR XXXX


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi hugs jen,blue,emma very sorry ladies... your time is coming xx

 hi stockportsun just want to cry to be honest 5dpt very soreboobs, and started last night with terrible backache 
hi Danu i am not using cyclogest either (what is it?) i also used HcG before and after, not using anything at all now! may i ask which clinc you are with??

 hey to everyone else           xx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Jasper - 4th Feb is going to be a big day for us! Shame its so far away.

Danu - Hi. My guess about your hcg injections (and it is a guess!) is that its just a new way of balancing the hormones in the body. Some people sniff for weeks when down regging and others just have one injection and I think it has the same effect so try not to worry. It would be easier for us all to ditch the cyclogest, so hopefully in the future it will be injections for us all!

I had a terrible night worrying. I kept thinking that if the embies were going to die then it would probably be early on and I was convinced they had gone last night. then I worried that all my stress would affect them anyway. I couldn't get to sleep for hours. I feel better this morning but I am not looking forward to the next two weeks.

Hope you are all ok 

FLH x


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

firstly      good to see you here  

don don  cyclogest is a progesterone suppository which a lot of girls take on the 2ww which can be used in the lady garden or tradesman entrance   the hcg in jection which you take does the same ,i cant do the the injection because of the amount of eggs i got ,risk of ohss,hope this helps?I'm 9dpt and I'm still getting AF pains and backache on and off and of course bad wind   but it goes if i keep drinking lots of water 2 litres   

FLH  hope you managed some sleep last night?the 2ww is deffo the worse time but come on think  

loukiz  in answer to your q about water,my clinic like to see you drinking lots throughout TX but after e/c even more so.......to help stop any potential ohss from looming its head,  

kiwikaz jasper danu kezzer wizz zoep,debbiea,emmajane  

hope you are all trying to relax this weekend  
             
                       
                                                                        love Lesley homer and Marge   9dpt


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
can I join you, had ET today of 2 grade 1 embies and my test date is 3/2.
good luck to you all,
sharon


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi all 2ww'ers

well I am only a couple of days in and it seems to be going so slow....I don't know how I am feeling - I think I feel pretty numb to be honest...occasionally I think about my precious cargo but I am trying not to - I suppose because I don't want to be disappointed.  I have surprised myself with how I am thinking.  I want the 2ww to go quickly obviously and another reason is because I hate the cyclogest and still have pain from the EC - does anyone else still have the pain...it has eased quite a bit but I didn't expect to have pain still almost a week post EC.  Having said all that though, I do think positive and talk to my un-named little'uns maybe thats what I should call them little'uns - can you imagine how hard I will find it to think of names if I really am pregnant....just as well you get months, I think I will need it.  Sorry to waffle on there about nothing hehe.

LouKiz -  that is cruel isn't it....how come you have to wait so long to test?  

Danu - thanks and goodluck to you as well on your 2ww

FLH - you test the day after me...there are quite a few snowflakes over here now.  Good luck and I hope you are taking it easy.  It always seems worse at night doesn't it - I had my worst night the night before BLS and cried for hours....had another bad one before EC as well...both times it was needless worry, which I'm sure yours is....I hope your 2ww doesn't seem like forever...I suppose that is a silly thing to say, we all know it is going to seem like that...            

Kezzer - its good that you have posted, its nice to share your experiences with people going through the same.  

Jasper - another snowie, like they say you only need 1 so I hope your precious cargo of 2 result in a positive...I know how disappointed you are feeling because the same thing happened to me.  I had 23 eggs collected and only 8 of them fertilized with ICSI - I was hoping to wait for them to go to blast stage but was told to go in earlier because mine were fragmenting...none of my others were suitable for freezing - so I feel cheated, well one was suitable for freezing but they don't freeze one...asked them to put 3 back because that would be the only one left but they wouldn't :-(  I wish you all the best...and you never know we might be going over to buns in the oven very soon 

Alimar - look forward to seeing you over here.  I hope your EC and ET go well for you.

Stock - you really made me laugh with your description of where you can use the cyclogest.  I must admit the jab sounds like the better option though.  You're more than halfway through your 2ww has it dragged for you?

Sher - hi, you test on the same day as me....good luck and welcome to the 2ww board

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww and I hope I haven't missed too many people out...            

Take care all
Love
Zoe


----------



## helen72 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

Lots of familiar people / snowflakes.

I would like to join.  I had ET today of 2 blastocysts and test date is 31/01/05.

bye for now as need to rest

Helen


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

to all the new  s: Helen72, emmajayne, zoep, Sher, jaspar, FLH & any I've missed, really glad you've all made it this far!! Welcome to the     

 to kezza too, glad you've ceased lurking & decided to join us  

Danu, I injected Buserilin to downreg, then stimmed with 450gonalf, , then took HCG before EC, just after ET, & 3dpt, but I've not used cyclogest. As FLH suggests I guess we're just all on slightly diff drugs etc depending on your clinic.

I too had angst ridden dreams for the first few days, but they've eased off now. I also just read through the first message on the first thread on this board, about prge symptoms, which really helped put things in perpective re symptoms etc. I'm sure all these tender (.)(.)s, cramps, etc etc are all down to all the stuff we have to take into our bodies & the reaction to being prodded & poked so much. 

Thanks for the tip about drinking lots of water though. I have to confess to feeling guilty today about having 2 (smallish & well spaced) glasses of red wine, during dinner with friends last night. They'd come round to our house, they don't know about the IVF & I'm not usually shy when it comews to a glass or 2 soo....., but I did enjoy it, hope Fred & Wilma didn't feel the consequences too much.

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi ladies  hope you are all doing good and hanging in there! 
Thanks for that stockportsun, all you ladies messages are comforting, godbless xx
Feeling quite low so taking myself off to bed,i keep popping online to read thanks guys.


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG! Hi ladies, im sorry i have noticed that on some of my posts i have put i'm 5pt when actually i'm 3pt i was thinking about being on the 5th day after fertilization, (hopefully implantation day)    
Anyway please excuse me guys my heads not my own  xx


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Ladies
Thanks everbody for clarifying the cyclogest and HCG injection matter. Feeling much better today, but I actually look forward now to going back to work on Monday as time will fly there, hopefully!! 

Hi to Jih with Wilma and Fred and ZoeP with the little'uns    

Welcome snowies Helen72, Jasper and Sher and welcome Kezzer!    

FLH: Hope, you're feeling a little bit better. Its absolutely natural to worry like crazy and think the worst. I was laying in bed with eyes wide open as well the first two nights thinking about inner blockages why I might not be able to get pregnant...  But then again, I think we can only increase the chances a tiny little bit with a healthy, relaxed lifestyle, everything else is in the hands of the embies, whether they want to settle down or not (or maybe in the hands of God, Buddha, Mohammed etc etc, don't know). In my experience as a social worker I've seen so many people get pregnant under the worst and most stressful circumstances (I'm sure you, too) that I can only shake my head sometimes, looking at me, not drinking coffee or tea, munching on vegetables and super extra healthy salads, going to the acupuncturist etc. And I know of people who were extremely focused on the problem of not getting pregnant and actually all of a sudden they have a bun in the oven. So not even thinking about it all the time can stop embies to settle down. 
Take it easy or at least a little bit easier!!!  

Dondon: hope you're feeling better again as well. It is a rollercoaster, dreadful! I'm at the Life Centre in Newcastle (upon Tyne). Where are you? Well at least, we are not as windy as our collegues without cyclogest     

Lot's of love to all

Danu xxx
with Heidi and Peter


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi guys,

Can I join in, I am actually on day 8 on the 2WW but this last week has been quite strange and haven't been on here for a while, I recognise quite a few snowies here now.

Well I did go back to work the day after ET and took it really easy, I needed to do something to take my mind off it. I usually do a lot of exercise but I am taking two weeks off so that I give myself the best change, MR P said that it really doesn't make any difference what I do but then one of the nurses said to take it easy so I am just being sensible, what about everyone else..

I was fine until day 5, the night before I dream-pt my AF arrived and I think it hit home that is a big possibility and I was hopless at work, trying not to cry but by the afternoon I felt loads better.

Today is another strange day as I am having very strange like period pains and think I am going to come on any second, I am trying to stay calm...

Anyway hope all you other 2ww are ok and not going too crazy..

FLH-you finally made it after your long wait and with such good embies too that is such great news..

Love

P.S. Loukiz:I have been trying to send you personal messages but I think your post box is full, please delete some, I am not ignoring you!!

Jo
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all and welcome everyone who has just joined, heres a link to the list......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=21037.msg256536#msg256536

Loads of luck 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,


I still feel abit strange my tummy still swollen and have abit of period like pain,i am worried about bending down going in the car( in case the vibrations dislodge Ben and jerry) silly i know  but since no frosties I'm finding it hard not to think about them all the time,i don't like the cyclogest they make me either constipated or need to go as soon as I've put one in( sorry for the detail)  do we know how long they take to decided if there going to stay put, i thought it was the first 3 days, the embies not the cyclogest 

good luck everyone

char xx


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Hope you don't mind me joining in as for the most part I usually just read the messages but this 2ww lark might drive me mad!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one to be suffering with bloated tummy and constipation!  I was fine until my ET last Thursday but it is now getting worse and I know that this sounds like a really stupid thing to say but does anyone else worry that you might "push them out" whilst trying to go to the loo!!!!  I keep thinking it can't be possible but in the back of my mind I keep thinking about all those discovery health programmes of women giving birth and being told "to push like you are constipated"!!!  Discovery Health have a lot to answer for but if anyone can put my mind at rest I would be very grateful!!!!!


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Lou be

yes i feel the same about pushing them out   I'm sure you cant but not 100% they would have told us at the hosp not to push!! i did ask about the contraption and they said put them in the other way but they fall out  though i have just read to lie down after they have gone in,
good luck

charx


----------



## Scunnygirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Can I join you all?  I had ET yesterday and my test day is 7th Feb, not looking forward to these next two weeks AT ALL!  I'm trying not to be stressed, chillin out and DH is great at fussing over me!  I'm back at work tomorrow, I'm a p/t fitness instructor   and p/t walking coordinator (lead walks of about 3 miles 2x week).  So its going to be pretty difficult to chill out for the rest of the week!

Sorry to those who have received BFN , it must be difficult and my thoughts are with you.  Good luck to all on their 2ww and I can't wait to read that one of you have a BFP!

Scunnygirl


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

2wwer's

Hope you've all had a nice relaxing weekend.

My DH has been great this weekend, washing up, hoovering etc and he even did the dreaded Tesco trip. I feel so guilty and very lazy. I gave up work 3 years ago to concentrate on baby making. We both had very stressful demanding jobs and it got to a point were we could never be together at the 'right' time! My DH does very long hours and is knackered by the weekend. DH doesn't mind because he knows that I'm not normally lazy and I'm just being over cautious.... still feel guilty though!!

Scunnygirl... welcome to the 2ww board. Will you be able to take it easy at work?   

lou be and Jasper... Don't worry you can't push them out! Women giving birth are 10cm dilated. I agree, the discovery channel does have a lot to answer for!! After ET I was worried about this happening. My consultant said the uterus acts like a sandwich(his words) and the embryo's are snug inside and won't fall out.

Regarding implantation, I was reading a medical website specialising in fertility. It said that implantation occurs 6-10 days following egg collection (not ET, as this is done at various stages of embryo development)

Joana... Great to see you on the 2ww board. I'll send you a message later. xx

ZoeP... Don't know why my clinic makes us wait so long. I was reading the post from Helen(hello!) saying that her ET was yesterday and test is 31/01. MY ET was 17/01 and my test isn't until 02/02. Bizarre! I will be very tempted to do my own on day14.

FLH... really pleased about your 2 Grade1 embies after all that worry! Fantastic news. Just shows you that it's quality not quantity. I had 12 eggs and ended up with only 1 grade1 and 4 grade3 I was completely gutted. But I still had 3 put back!

We've all got to stay positive and stop worrying.

Love and good luck to you all.

Louise xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Just popped in to wish all you girls testing goodluck    

To all the girls who didnt get there dreams im so sorry   i hope and pray soon we will all get our dreams XXX

Congrats to all the bfp wishing you all a healthy   months 

love lilly xxx


----------



## helen72 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

counting down the days that seem sooooooooooooo long......

Jasper - I totally agree with you about the cyclogest - for me it is a trick to work out the right time in the morning, in between getting breakfast and not being late for work!! I think it is the cyclogest causing constipation and making me more anxious.  Also, since ET I have not put it near the embies (if you know what I mean), but it is difficult going the same place twice daily    sorry.  What we go through??!!

Hope this week goes fast, and I am excited because there are so many people testing in the next few days.     to everyone.

Helen x


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi 2wwer's

I hope you are all trying to relax in this really tense time....I know easier said then done.  Its only 3dpt for me and already it seems like a lifetime...I must think what day I am on about 10 times a day.

LouKIZ - I think the reason that Helen can test earlier is that her embryo's went to blastocyst stage...so they were about 5 days old when they were transferred.  How are you doing?

Anyway, ladies I can relate to the side effects of the cyclogest....I just wondered if anyone still had pain from the EC, I still have pain on my right side...I don't know if I'm bruised or not.. thought it would have been gone long before now. 

Take care everyone and lots of             
Zoe


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Just popped in to wish you all GOOD LUCK.............................       tHINKING OF YOU ALL..1 More week and i'll be here too..................


----------



## cherryb (Jan 8, 2005)

congratulations scunnygirl on your embies, hope that all is going well and will continue to do so.  Looks like you're one of the first Jan/Feb buddies to go on the 2ww.  Well done, fingers crossed for you.  

here's some  dust for you and everyone else out there on their 2ww


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

HI Girls

Couldnt help noticing what you were saying about going to number 2. Well this has always been my biggest fear. My consultant told me imagine your embryos as 2 grains of sand in a shag pile rug......Impossible to push them out!  

Good Luck all of you

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 2wwers!

Just a quick note for ZoeP...
The pain (if it is a bit like a stitch) is just your ovaries after the stimming drugs. Its absolutely nothing to worry about, I had this as well and it really stressed me out! I still get it now and again but it is not as often now. 
HTH

Love
dotty xxx


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Dotty, 

thanks very much for the info...it just seemed that no one else was suffering ovary pains since EC...you have put my mind at rest.  I hope your pregnancy is going great - is it this week you have another scan or was that last week...I lose track of everything...anyway, enjoy seeing your baby(ies) again.

Love Zoe

Hi 2wwer's,

I hope you are all holding out to test on your testing date    I doubt very much that I will...I want to test already, but know it is way too early...so trying to keep myself occupied and keep all those thoughts                  

take care
Love
Zoe


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi ZoeP

Just to let you know that I have suffered from pains since EC .... sometimes a sharp pain and othertimes a dull ache ... almost like AF pains.

I just put it down to EC and all the drugs we have pumped full of ... nothing to worry about.

To all the other 2wwer's ...  hope you are all doing ok.  I'm starting to struggle ... convinced its not worked ... must try and be  

Best wishes to everyone.

Love Karen x


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Wow, I've had a lot to catch up on!  Sorry to read about the   's girls, life is such a sh***er sometimes isn't it?  Glad to see you're not giving in though! 

Well I'm now 14dpt and I've been off work since last Wednesday with a sickness bug.  I've felt really negative for the past few days because of being ill and also because I've had AF pains like mad on and off.  Usually day 13 is my unlucky day as with all of my other cycles I've always started spotting then which then leads to a full blown AF a few days later.  Well, it was day 13 yesterday and I feel like a weights been lifted as nothing seems to have happened so far and I've also been a very naughty girl this morning and done a hpt   which was a   !!!  I'm still in shock and it's still early days for me as I've been here before and then gone on to miscarry.  I'm just keeping everything crossed that things go to plan this time.  I've got my official test on Wednesday so I'm praying the levels are good.

Good luck to all you other 2ww'ers, this is such a nightmare but will hopefully be worth it for us!!

Andrea xxxx


----------



## jubjub (Mar 20, 2004)

New to this, so don't really know any of you yet, had my first basting last Weds and started cyclogest on Sat (yukky stuff).

Test date 7th Feb.

A quick question, people seem to get all sorts of funny aches and pains, but I seem to get a mile period pain about 10 mins after "inserting" my pessary, anyone else get this?

Sorry to see that some of you had had a BFN, heres hoping that those of us left to test can do it!


----------



## kiwikaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Andrea .....         

Congratulations!!!!!!

Love Karen x


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,
just got back from doctors he signed me off,for the week told me to go home as sit and relax, much happier now don't have to worry about work.

congrats Andrea           

char xx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Andrea, congratulations, our first pos for a long time now, here crossing everything for you.

Char, I have been signed off too until next wednesday. I promised not to do anything, but am already bored of sitting reading a book!!!
It's going to be long 2ww.
jubjub- welcome!!
Zoe- I feel exactly the same, I had pains both sides and lowwer down since ec and actually worse since yesterday, heavy feeling.
I think it depends on how many follies you had, because they fill up with fluids again after they drain them in ec. What we feel is the pressure of these follies, I think.
I also had the feeling that I am going to push the embies out, I know it's silly, but can't help myself.

Good luck for everyone, especially those testing soon,
  
sharon


----------



## don-don (Jan 20, 2005)

CONGRATS ANDREA


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies in WAITING
Would love to join you all. I had a FET on Saturday (22.01.05). Two embryos survived the thaw but unfortunately they had fragments in them. (Does anybody know exactly what that means?) Was told that each embryo has about 10-15% chance of implanting. This nearly set my tears flowing..... But trying to be positive about it. Was told that I can test on Feb. 5. 
Right now I am at home trying to take it easy, but as I'm not sick, I'm feeling like a fake... 

Lots of luck to all of you testing in the next few days.  It is allways lovely to see those positives blinking on the screen.
All the best
Choccolatti


----------



## Abner (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello everyone.

Congratulations Andrea on your BFP!  

Unfortunately for me, I am not pregnant.  I woke up with cramps this morning and AF is on her way today.  

Thank you all for your support.  It makes it easier to deal with, with each passing month that goes by.

Next month will be the month for all of us who got a bfn.


----------



## Andrea1974 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for your replies girls, like I say I'm just hoping things go the way we hope this time.  It's a long way to go yet!!

Abner, I'm so sorry about your BFN, it's really not fair is it?  ((((HUGS)))) Make sure you look after yourself and try and stay positive for your next go, I wish you lots of luck.

Andrea xxxx


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Girlie's,

Congratulations Andrea on your BFP, fantastic news. It gives us all hope. 


Abner, I hope AF goes away! I've sent you an email.

Welcome choccolatti, 2 of the embryo's I had put back were grade 3 and fragmented. The consultant said it was nothing to worry about and that grade 3 embryo's can still produce beautiful healthy babies.

Welcome jubjub. Not sure about the cramps as I put mine "in" just before I go to sleep.

Helen and Jasper, how come you have to use cyclogest in the mornings? I was told to use it last thing at night, when your lying down and you know you don't have to get up again. I'm on 400mg

ZoeP, I had pains on my right side for a week, but they've eased off now.

Good luck all of you. Lets hope we have some more BFP's this week!
Louise xx


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Louise,I've been told to use the cyclogest morning and night, i too am on 400mg,its all  about hormones,maybe you don't need so much.

Abner, so sorry to hear your news but if the  hasn't made a appearance yet it may not, lots of people think its going to happen as they have those pains, doesn't mean it will definitely come l have everything crossed for you 

char xx


----------



## Abner (Dec 14, 2004)

has appeared.    

Time to start Round 3 of Clomid on Friday.


----------



## natash (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone  

I had ET today so i'm now on the dreaded 2ww am i in the right thread to go through it with you girls??  i'm suddenly feeling very nervous especially as i only had 1 embie to go back!! and i really want to look after it  

              Love Natash xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Natash ~ you're in the right place......if you give me your test date i'll add you to the list. Good luck 

Abner ~ sorry dreaded witch arrived. Big hugs 

Andrea ~ congrats to you.....i know you're taking things slowly but have a v happy and healthy pg 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## joana (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well day 9 and I just don't know what to think my boobs don't hurt but having slight pains like period pains I just wish I knew what my body is doing as I am going slightly mad..

Abner-sorry to hear your news.. big hugs..

Andrea-congratulations on your BFP..

Hope everyone else is staying sane.....

Love Jo
xx


----------



## helen72 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am so tired and struggling at work, I wish I could be at home a bit, but really finding it hard as it is with all the scans and the time I had off.  I am quietly trying to take things slowly.

ZoeP - the nurses told me as I think someone else said, that at EC they suck out the fluid in the follicles but it can build up again and the ovaries can remain swollen for a long time.  Also if you get pregnant it can get worse (no complaints though if that happens!!). My pains only stopped today Day 7, and returned a little this afternoon.  

Andrea-     It is great news and inspiration to us all. Best wishes and   that it will be ok.

LouKIZ - I think you had asked about testing dates. My clinic recommends 14 days after EC, but it seems other clinic have different protocols.  They say hpt should be sensitive enough with first morning urine by then, and if any doubts then a blood test is done.  Also I am on twice a day cyclogest of 400mg.  Again each clinic seems a bit different.  They recommend pessary at night and rectal in morning which is a bit of a pain.  Any sometimes after the pessary I feel pains as well, but have been told it could be the effect of the hormones and nothing to worry.  A lot of the time people report it feels like AF pains so try not to worry.

It feels really long and I keep looking at my tummy, wishing I could see what's happening inside, telling the snowflakes to tuck in and stay put.  Dh thinks I am going mad!!!

  and   

Helen x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Just popping by to leave lots of

    

 Andrea on ur 

Such wonderful news so pleased for you hunny

Hoping the first one of many for the  

Lots of luck to all the other ladies on the 2ww

Love Emilyxx*


----------



## BBBlue (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi ladies, I am back!... I have not logged on since my BFN day, but thought I should come back to show support to those who are still in 2ww...  Thanks to those who sent me words of support and  .  I was all prepared mentally for the negative results this time and now ready to go for 3rd round of IVF!  

I am getting my body ready to "cultivate" my eggs.  Have been popping folic acid daily.  Read somewhere about drinking 2 litre of water during 2ww, I'll just follow the advise for pre-IVF too.    Had been getting grade2 embryos last rounds, any other tips for getting my body ready for IVF? 

To Trudy, your info on blastocyst transfer is encouraging.  When i checked with the hospital, I was told that the criteria is to have many eggs, so that if the eggs are not "wasted" if they don't go through that stage.  I don't really idenify with the logic for this - if the egg had not even gone through the blastocyst stage under the lab condition, isn't it a wasted effort to put it into the body?  Will check with the doctor again on 11 Feb.

(Not sure if it is appropriate to discuss such topic here, so Moderator, please advise if should this be a new thread in another category.  Thanks.)


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi gang
tried posting yesterday but couldn't get logged on?!!!   not sure what was going on witrh my pc!

Andrea - that's really great news!! Wishing you a happy amnd healthy pregnancy. I hope that yours will be the first of many.

as for me ...well things ain't looking good - only 9 dpt and already brown spotting this morning!   (i know i have a short cycle but it could have had the decency to hold off a bit longer... !!!)    My (.)(.) stopped feeling sore over the weekend so was getting negative vibes. Have mentally written this one off and am waiting for the fat lady to start singing. I did have a biochem at this stage once but suspect i'm clutching at straws. Looking for something to cheer me up!

Take care 
wizz


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi all
The time seems to be crawling and its really hard to stay
positive. I feel tired and have started a runny nose.....  
NOT necessary. I am thinking of everybody going through these 2ww. Good luck to you all.

thinkpositive it was so great to hear your news.... Take care of yourself.

LouKIZ thanks so much for your input on fragmented embryos. Nurse did not sound so positive so I am hanging on to your words.

Danu how are you doing Only a few more days to go..

Hang in there everybody and Think positive!!! 
Love Choccolatti


----------



## LouKIZ (Jan 11, 2005)

Great news "Think positive" about your   . Maybe your name brought you good luck!

Chocolatti... Try to stay positive. 

Wizz... don't give up hope. It could be implantation spotting. 

Hi BBBlue... how are you doing? Have you heard of FORESIGHT? They specialise in pre-conceptual care. There success rate is very high. I have all of their bumpf and have decided to use them if this IVF fails. My friend spent the last 5 years trying for #2 but had lots of problems including 3 miscarriages. She went on the foresight programme for 6 months before trying again and she now has a beautiful baby D. Email me if you want their details and I'll send them to you. Take care x

Natash... welcome to the 2ww thread. Good luck and keep us posted.

Hello Joana, ZoeP, Jasper and Helen, hope your keeping sane.

Thinking of you all
Louise xxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Sorry not been on for a while !!

Well we had a BFN today !!  

Thanx to a great clinic and good cycle we will be going again in 2 weeks !!
this was good news as holds off all the waiting.

Well done all those BFP's and dont give up to all those BFN's.

Good luck all you waiters and see you in a couple of weeks for another 2WW !!

Love to you all


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Mrs G: sending you lots of   !!! Great, that you don't have to wait long for your next cycle, though. All the best.

Abner: very sorry about your af arriving! A big   for you too.


Congrats to Thinkpositive and Andrea:      

Wizz: can just confirm what Loukiz said, don't give up yet!  

Choccolatti    hello dear! Good to hear from you! I hope you've found some answers about fragmented embryos. I hope you see things a bit more positive again, I know it's difficult!!! Can I ask you in what part of CH you live? All the best!   

Welcome jubjub, loube and scunnygirl and good luck to you!

FLH: how are you coping? Hope your feeling better again!  

helen72: I feel very tired at work, too. Usually, I am a bit of a worrier about coping with my caseload, but at the moment I couldn't be bothered less. I'm quite distracted by all this. Sending you some   

Loukiz: your dh sounds great! But don't you feel guilty, you need to look after 3!!!!     

ZoeP: I am a bit late, but just wanted to say that I also suffered from slight pain in my ovaries after EC. It has eased off now! Hope you are ok! And here a   for you!!! (had the same problem though    , going  )

Jasper and Sher: hope you have a relaxing time off!   

Joana: not long now!!! When is your testing date?

Natash: welcome and as I said before, it definitely only takes one!!!! Best of luck for you!  

BBBlue: just wanted to wish you best of luck!!!

Stock and Kiwikaz: only two more days to go!!! Cannot imagine how you must feel   

How are you keeping dondon, Bex, debbiea, emmajayne
Sorry if I missed out someone!

Weather is dreadful outside, here's some colour for you: 
      
  
          

I had a definitely-wanna-do-a-test-attack yesterday (only 7dp EC), I know   ! Recovered well, as I know, I would have possibly a slight positive just because of my 3 HCG injections last week! How sad is that!
And I noticed today that I only wear white nickers now (usually black), just to spot the difference immediately,   again. Yes, that's how I feel: 
         
and the odd moment  

Hope you are all keeping positive  

Love, Danu xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,21469.0.html


----------

